# Tractor



## Logan13362 (Nov 30, 2019)

I am looking for a tractor under 100 hp that has a seat that can turn around. This would be for snowblowing


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why does the seat need to turn around? The pedals are in front you know...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Like a bidirectional tractor?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

easier to get a front mount blower, dont think they make one under 250 hp


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

leolkfrm said:


> easier to get a front mount blower, dont think they make one under 250 hp


I think Ford/ Versatile start at 105 hp


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...ctors-100-hp-to-174-hp/manufacturer/versatile


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Logan13362 said:


> I am looking for a tractor under 100 hp that has a seat that can turn around. This would be for snowblowing


How about a seat out of a backhoe, they spin around and face either direction


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

LapeerLandscape said:


> How about a seat out of a backhoe, they spin around and face either direction


but there's nowhere to even put your legs/feet once you've spun around unless the tractor was designed to have space back there.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

My 47 HP kabota seat turns 15 Degrees, Still need to reach the peddles, I never move the seat though, I can turn my head like an owl after 30 years plowing snow.


----------



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

As mentioned, bidirectional is what you’re after.

Older ones are smaller and cheaper 
(Versatile, 150, 256, 276 etc)
Ford/New Holland 9030s get a little nicer
New Holland TV140/145/6070 much nicer but also bigger frame (still only 105 Pto hp)


I have a TV145 w/loader and a Fendt 926 (~240 Pto Hp) reverse station on my blower. Not too big at all!


----------



## Penfrydd (Feb 16, 2020)

Not certain that they are still sold, but there are a few Italian branded tractors that are mostly made for orchards or small forestry operations. They would do what you want. They're not cheap, however. Lately I have seen rear mounted snow blowers which you drive forwards. I have never seen one work and am a bit skeptical if it encountered deep wet snow.


----------



## Penfrydd (Feb 16, 2020)

Mike NY said:


> My 47 HP kabota seat turns 15 Degrees, Still need to reach the peddles, I never move the seat though, I can turn my head like an owl after 30 years plowing snow.


Yes, well I farmed for 50+ years and can turn my head to the right just fine, but now that I'm nearing 70, turning to the left doesn't work all that well. How about you?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The JD 7 and 8 series tractors I run had air ride full adjustable seats that rotate 25* left and right. They’re real comfortable and the rotation is really a nice feature.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It would probably be easier / cheaper to find the tractor you want and buy a custom aftermarket seat.

https://usa.grammer.com/seating-sol...MImp_bm6LX5wIVjIbACh0qHAEVEAAYASAAEgKwkfD_BwE


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Would a bidirectional help you out? My Nephew has one of these on the farm. Probably under 100 HP.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> It would probably be easier / cheaper to find the tractor you want and buy a custom aftermarket seat.
> 
> https://usa.grammer.com/seating-sol...MImp_bm6LX5wIVjIbACh0qHAEVEAAYASAAEgKwkfD_BwE


One thing I hate about the Deere 5E Series is the lowbacked seat.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I could see how having a swivel seat would be handy as you get older. My backhoe has one buy once you reach a certain point it locks in place, (straight forward or straight back) reaching for the brake or accelerator you will develope knee problems instead of neck problems.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I could see how having a swivel seat would be handy as you get older. My backhoe has one buy once you reach a certain point it locks in place, (straight forward or straight back) reaching for the brake or accelerator you will develope knee problems instead of neck problems.


 6 in one a 1/2 dozen in the other on the knee and neck thing. Yes any backhoe I been on has a swivel seat. I sold mine years ago, not productive enough by my experience.


----------

